# Ahem - peeing after FET!



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

I made a conscious effort to have a full bladder for my ET as the Doc had asked but was uncomfortable and had to go for a pee right after ET. Does this mean I might have ruined things? Doc said I couldn't pee them out but I was uncomroftable (so not relaxed) and may have 'moved' them or something when peeing before they have a chance to settle.

Any words of wisdom?

Thanks,

C


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Isn't it the worst when you've got a full bladder with your legs akimbo and they're pressing on your tum   Your embies are perfectly safe and secure so I'm sure that having a pee after ET wouldn't have done any harm what-so-ever 

With our first ever ET, I was just the same, full bladder, dying for a pee and worried that I'd somehow "push" them out.  The nurse said that your womb is like a deflated balloon and that the inside is like a sticky jam sandwich....and your embies are sticky too....so there's no way for them to dislodge or come out.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Catt,

I was the same on my first FET, full bladder, they then ran 1 1\2 hours late , so had been trying to let just a "bit" out, bu was absolutley busting bt the time they saw me, they then said it was too full, to let 1/2 out!!!! 

I managed to contol letting some out , and was still absolutely bursting, so after ET which took nearly 1/2 an hour I was desperate to go straight to the loo after all their pressing on me, and did so with great relief, but I was worried I had peed them out , but was told it was not possible and the womb is like a jam sandwich with them in the sticky middle  

So I wouldn't worry, they are in there snuggling in 

Good luck and babydust to you 

Wendy K


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

catt

i had ET quite recently with my ivf and i asked if i could go for a wee after and nurse said "yes please do" i was worried as well. but apparently it couldent come out like that. i guess it makes sense. i mean it only comes out with a period doesnt it?


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Avon - you will be fine.  After all they were not placed into your bladder - (if they were your doc needs glasses  !!) so you will be dead on!!  

What I do think is odd is you were all told to have a full bladder for ET.  I have been asked (thankfully) to empty my bladder just before I go into the room!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

trishy - i got a bfn but i know what you mean, it does no harm having a wee after

i drank loads and had to go as was in pain (ovaries after EC) they said i needed 2 small cups of water only not to be busting for a slash!! (ooh im such a lady  )


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Avon - I am so sorry it didn't work for you and a little embrassed I didn't read your history - sorry 

I actually meant to write the message in answer to Catt but as your name was last I stupidly wrote your name    I think tiredness is getting the better of me as I was in for a scan at 7.35am this morning so had to set my alarm for 5.30am    And of course I managed to sleep in until 6am then had a mad dash to get ready!  Nightmare!  

Sorry again Avon xx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi sorry to interup, but was eading that one of you were told to have an empty bladder, i have never heard of this, in all 7 of mine in all the different clinics its always been full bladder even in istanbul, thats strange istnt it     
sorry was just wondering if anyone else has had ET with empty bladder it would be so much more comfy
kim xx


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Me again!

When I had my scans I was told to have an empty bladder but for my ET I was told to have a full bladder (I overdid it a bit and that's why I had to go straight after!). This was the same at both hospitals I've been to. Apparently a full bladder can position your cervix and uterus better for ET - that's what the doc's said although they also said if you don't have a full bladder it's ok and they can still do ET ok.

Even though logically I know you can't pee them out it made me stress having to go and this isn't a nice welcome for the little guys! I just hope they're all snuggled in now for the next 8 months!!

Cheers,

Cat


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

no worries trishy


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

That is strange then about me being told to have an empty bladder. I re-read my lierature just incase and it clearly says, "empty bladder on arrival"!  Must ask the other girls on my Northern Ireland thread if they have been told this too.


----------



## sc00by27 (Sep 18, 2007)

hi there , i had an empty bladder for FET. i'm now 11 weeks pregnant, i was told you only needed a full bladder if transfer is ultrasound guided and mine wasn't. I hope this helps , good luck for transfer x


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Scooby (my favourite doggy in the whole world apart from mine of course!!) 

I asked the other girls in NI and they all had to empty their bladders so you must be right about the ultrasound guided ET.  I'm glad because I am always so nervous the first thing I do is go to the loo when I arrive at the hospital!!

Not long now - gettng scared and nervous and just not feeling that positive it will work first time but I hope so!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

trishy yeah that must be right they used speculum and also ultra sound guidance for me (had prev ectopic in right hand side so they put embryo in the left) and i had to have 2 cups of water

ET only takes 5-10 mins max. if they arent using ultra sound guidance then it wont hurt prob either (that bit hurt more than speculum as my ovaries were very sore). its not even as bad as a smear   good luck hun hope it works for ya


----------

